# Briggs & Stratton Motor 42A707-2238-E1



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the motor listed above and would like to know where the two springs attach on the governor control? I took it off to have some work done on the motor and I didnt take pictures of this like I should have. Can someone tell me or send me a picture as to where the two springs attach. 


Thanks


----------



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention that this is a 16.5 HP Motor.

Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Firefighter, can you post a pic of the governor control assembly ? Briggs had 3-4 different types,and my manual isn't clear on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of the one I have(same #s). The barrel-shaped spring has the long bolt through it,and the governor mai spring connects to the governor arm,then to a tab,behind the plate.

View attachment 15973


----------



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

You nailed it, that is identical to what I have. There are 2 springs on the back side but I dont know what they attach to. They are still attacked to the bracket or mount if you want to call it that in the picture, but I dont know where they attach to on the motor or linkage. I am sorry for not getting back to you sooner but we have been working 12 hour days the last 2 days. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll pull the bracket on mine(since it's getting some work done on it ),and take some pics for you,then. I'll post them Wednesday night. 
The pics in my manual aren't too clear on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*governor linkage*

Well, here are the pics of the springs. 
As you can see,the larger spring hooks to the governor arm,and to the back of the throttle arm.

View attachment 16007


View attachment 16008
The smaller spring hooks to the tab,and the governor arm . 
Hope this helps !


----------



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

That is what I needed, I put the springs where you told me and fired it up and it runs like a charm. Thanks again for all your help.


We have an AWESOME GOD DON'T WE????


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad I could help !


----------



## Wizo5 (Apr 28, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> Here is a pic of the one I have(same #s). The barrel-shaped spring has the long bolt through it,and the governor mai spring connects to the governor arm,then to a tab,behind the plate.
> 
> View attachment 15973



Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I have the same linkage but can't seem to work out if I'm missing a part that links the throttle movement to the linkage on the carb. Does anyone have any pictures or manuals please.


----------

